# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mountain Bike Patrol School 2021 – Updated 8/3/2021



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Whitman Police Department*
Date: September 27, 28, 29, 2021
Location: Whitman, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Whitman Police Department for reservations.*

*****

Host: *Dennis Police Department*
Date: October 20, 21, 22, 2021
Location: Dennis, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Dennis Police Department for reservations.*


----------

